#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Лингвистический форум >  > > >  >  > Тибетский >  > > >  >  >  шрифт Tibetan Machine Uni - проблемы

## Сергей Хос

У кого есть опыт работы с Tibetan Machine Uni?
Не получается импортировать в ИнДи.

----------


## Йонтен Цо

Я с ним работаю постоянно - проблем нет. Хотя импортировать никуда не пробовала

----------


## Denli

> У кого есть опыт работы с Tibetan Machine Uni?
> Не получается импортировать в ИнДи.


И Tibetan Modern A и Tibetan Machine Uni работают в InDesign КРИВО. Попробуйте воспользоваться римешной разработкой: у меня только с ней не возникало проблем. Правда, может встать вопрос конвертации, но иначе никак...

----------


## Сергей Хос

> И Tibetan Modern A и Tibetan Machine Uni работают в InDesign КРИВО. Попробуйте воспользоваться римешной разработкой: у меня только с ней не возникало проблем. Правда, может встать вопрос конвертации, но иначе никак...


Он не криво работает, а вообще не работает в ИнДи: глифы слетают в исходные последовательности и при импорте и при попытке набора.
Мне Tibetan Machine Uni понравился своей юникодовостью, то есть возможностью делать весь набор одним шрифтом. Это означает возможность применения стилей к абзацам; кто верстает, тот поймет.
И аналогов Tibetan Machine Uni в этом смысле я пока не видел: все остальные решения, содержащие необходимое количество графем - и Sambhota и Dedris - предполагают совмещение разных шрифтов в одном абзаце. Это, в частности, не позволяет сделать автоматически тибетское оглавление. Я с этим уже раз столкнулся.

Кроме того, Dedris не дистиллируется Акробатом, предупреждаю всех, кто еще не сталкивался.

А вот Tibetan Machine Uni, будучи опентайповским, вроде как специально должен быть заточен под Индюка. И такой облом.
Может Грише Мохину написать? это, кажется, его продукт.

ЗЫ. Щас попробовал а Пижамкере, но он, как и следовало ожидать, опентайповский шрифт вообще не кушает. Никто не пробовал в Кварке?

----------


## Александр Владленович Белоусов

А "Microsoft Himalaya" не пробовали?

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А "Microsoft Himalaya" не пробовали?


Мне нужно, чтобы шрифт работал в профессиональной программе верстки, а не просто в какой-нибудь программе.
А так-то - набирай в Ворде и радуйся.
Возможно, кстати, что он будет работать в Вентуре. Но это даже пробовать не хочется.

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

dedris-ом много лет пользуюсь, в акробате проблем не встречал, вроде бы все получалось  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
а вы monlam boyig 3 не пробовали? ща тибетцы хвалят  :Wink:

----------


## Сергей Хос

> dedris-ом много лет пользуюсь, в акробате проблем не встречал, вроде бы все получалось


Все будет получаться до тех пор, пока вы не попытаетесь распечатать полученный pdf на устройстве PostScript.
То есть на мониторе и на принтере PCL будет все нормально, а вот вывести пленки или сделать ctp в типографии не получится.
Такая вот засада.

----------


## Denli

> Все будет получаться до тех пор, пока вы не попытаетесь распечатать полученный pdf на устройстве PostScript.
> То есть на мониторе и на принтере PCL будет все нормально, а вот вывести пленки или сделать ctp в типографии не получится.
> Такая вот засада.


Если у вас получиось записать постскрипт и прогнать его через дистиллер (предварительно задав опцию прекращать работу в случае проблем со шрифтами), и в полученном pdf все на месте, то пленки вы выведете без вопросов.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Если у вас получиось записать постскрипт и прогнать его через дистиллер (предварительно задав опцию прекращать работу в случае проблем со шрифтами), и в полученном pdf все на месте, то пленки вы выведете без вопросов.


К сожалению, это не так, и печальное свидетельство этого факта было на днях привезено из типографии (хоть и предупреждал). А на экране все выглядело так прекрасно! И дистайлер даже не мявкнул.
Желаете - поэкспериментируйте сами: распечатайте вложенную страницу на принтерах PCL и PostScript - увидите разницу.

----------


## Tsewang Donden

А если как картинку с Акробата печатать? Хрень, конечно, но вариант.

----------


## Сергей Хос

> А если как картинку с Акробата печатать? Хрень, конечно, но вариант.


В принципе, это делается проще: есть программа конвертации всех шрифтов в готовом ПэДэФэ в кривые. Правда, вес файла увеличивается тогда раз в 20-25, и к тому же некоторые рипы на таком количестве кривых могут заглючить. С одной работой я именно так и поступил - это Гимны Таре, недавно вышли в ОМ.
Но лучше найти альтернативу Дедрису. О чем и тема.

----------


## Sogpo Golyap

мндя.... запара. может вам в личку пускачи от монлама3 отправить?

----------

